# West GA Club  seeking a few members "discounted"



## Mac (Oct 23, 2013)

Save on a late membership, which includes turkey season 2014, $500 total. Total membership will not exceed 18.
1000+ acres located on Monroe Mill Road (Paved) in Haralson County.  This property has a variety of terrain with long frontage on the Tallapoosa River. The property has a good population of deer, turkey and small game.  Over 50 pigs have been taken from the property in recent years to include a trophy boar.
Primitive camping is allowed.  The property has a good road system and can be accessed with vehicle or ATV.

Rules: This is not a Brown its Down Club, moving toward QDMA.  Children included with membership as long as they are in public schools. Each member has a protected stand and all other stands are on a first come basis.

This listing is not my club, but I am listing for a friend who has managed this club for a number of years. He actually lives near the property.  PM me your number if interested and I will pass it on.


----------



## Glenn Ball (Oct 26, 2013)

I am interested in this lease are there any spots left.


----------



## Mac (Oct 26, 2013)

Yes I think so I will pm you EDd's number where you can discuss and set up a showing


----------



## D4 (Oct 28, 2013)

Could you send me a contact number? I may be interested in the club. Thanks.


----------



## Mac (Oct 29, 2013)

coming your way


----------



## Godawgs99 (Nov 13, 2013)

How many spots do you have left?


----------



## Mac (Nov 13, 2013)

I think he has one.  PM sent with contact info


----------



## camp12 (Nov 24, 2013)

Are you in need of members for next season?


----------



## Johncmi (Nov 24, 2013)

I would be interested if there are any spaces left.


----------



## Mac (Nov 25, 2013)

John pm to you

As far as next I would say yes


----------



## robb30513 (Nov 28, 2013)

What do u have for next year


----------



## team salty (Dec 1, 2013)

I live in cedartown and would like information about the club.


----------



## gej0514 (Dec 9, 2013)

I am interested in this club for next year . C you send me a contact number .


----------



## gej0514 (Dec 9, 2013)

I am interested in your club . can you send me a contact name and number.


----------



## Mac (Dec 9, 2013)

On to you


----------



## Northwestretriever (Dec 16, 2013)

PM sent 
Thanks


----------



## Mac (Dec 17, 2013)

Northwestretriever said:


> PM sent
> Thanks



Reply your way


----------



## whitetail hunter82 (Dec 28, 2013)

Can you pm me Ed's number


----------



## Mac (Dec 28, 2013)

On your way


----------



## Mark1468 (Dec 29, 2013)

Hey can I get a # to call about the club for next year. I am looking for a place to take my kids


----------



## MOUNTAINZ2 (Dec 29, 2013)

is this club where mike and perry runs ????


----------



## Mac (Dec 31, 2013)

MOUNTAINZ2 said:


> is this club where mike and perry runs ????



No EDD is the president  of this property,


----------



## Mac (Dec 31, 2013)

gej0514 said:


> I am interested in your club . can you send me a contact name and number.



Pm to you


----------



## Mac (Dec 31, 2013)

gej0514 said:


> I am interested in this club for next year . C you send me a contact number .



PM to you


----------



## Mac (Dec 31, 2013)

Mark1468 said:


> Hey can I get a # to call about the club for next year. I am looking for a place to take my kids



PM to you


----------



## rayray24gt (Jan 2, 2014)

How many members are in your club and do you guys have any openings?


----------



## Mac (Jan 2, 2014)

rayray24gt said:


> How many members are in your club and do you guys have any openings?



Will know more after our meeting on sunday


----------



## GAbuckhunter88 (Jan 2, 2014)

Please PM me a contact, I am very interested in the club.

Thanks
Scott


----------



## GAbuckhunter88 (Jan 2, 2014)

Please PM me a contact, I am very interested in the club.

Thanks
Scott


----------



## Ross1 (Jan 4, 2014)

Interested! Let me know if there are openings


----------



## Mac (Jan 10, 2014)

As of this moment if everyone comes through as promised, 

All slots are filled for 2014.

Thanks to everyone that showed interest.


----------



## jshedd (Jan 12, 2014)

PM sent


----------



## Eddiesalinas83 (Jan 16, 2014)

Intrested if anything changes and you have any openings


----------



## untamedcowboy8 (Apr 26, 2015)

any turkey on the property? I am interested in turkey only.


----------



## Mac (Apr 29, 2015)

untamedcowboy8 said:


> any turkey on the property? I am interested in turkey only.



Yes we have a bunch of turkey,  we renew membership in January and did not loose any members this years.

Thanks for your inquiry.


----------

